# Vintage Bitunia Ladies Clamshell Watch



## kronological (Jan 8, 2013)

This odd looking clam-shell watch is another find at my local junk shop.

On the case back, it says: "FONDACIER INOXYDABLE (Stainless Steel) SWISS MADE"

On the movement is stamped: ""Z2" & "SWISS MADE" on the bottom left curving upward. Above the main gear it says "17 JEWELS SEVENTEEN"

It looks like maybe a 1940's or 1950's watch, but I just don't know. It was such an interesting, clam-shell design that I couldn't resist...even if a little gaudy. Is this a desirable/collectible watch? Did I find a priceless treasure...heheheh?

Here are the pics:


----------



## kronological (Jan 8, 2013)

Any help on this Bitunia?


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't believe there is an awful lot of interest in collecting ladies watches they certainly don't have the level of interest of mens watches. I've never heard of the name and looking on eBay finds very few occurrences of the name and judging by prices attracts little interest. I can't see your example being any different It's not an attractive watch and I can't think of any woman who would want to put it on her wrist. Certainly no priceless treasure if you are lucky you might get a couple of quid on ebay.

As to the watch it could have been manufactured by one of three companies I found reference to: http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280&suchwort=Bitunia,&searchWhere=all

Can't find any other info on the brand.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Andreas (Mikrolisk) is a great source for this kind of info, I'd agree about Ladies Watches and values - clooectability and so on.

|ldman:


----------

